# LR cc and LR6 at same time on same PC??



## Gronlund I (Nov 1, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic version: 7.0.1

Hi!
I'm LR-user from the very beginning (and Raw shooter essentials before that).
Have used LR Classic CC almost from the beginning, but before that I bought LR6. So I have the licence but
not the program on my pc anymore. Now I have read somewhere that could be good idea to download it now. Just in case Adobe some day removes the download link from its sites.
But is it possible to do? Can I have both programs installed?  I know I can't use LR cc catalog in LR6 but
I'd like to have that LR6 too just in reserve.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2017)

Nothing stopping you from downloading the installer, but you don't have to run the installer until you need it (which may be never). You can't serialize LR6 on the same system as an active CC subscription without a workaround. See the end of this article: How to convert a Lightroom CC trial to Lightroom 6


----------



## CloudedGenie (Nov 1, 2017)

@Gronlund I ,

I am running LR6 and LR Classic CC on the same PC. As @Jim Wilde mentioned, it is not possible to activate LR6 with the serial number while your subscription is active (I went to great lengths to try, except for the workaround he mentioned...).

I am still working on the most elegant way to achieve this without doing double work, but my workflow will based on importing into LR6 for renaming, cataloging, keywording and probably bulk editing -- probably in the form of a travel catalog -- and then importing that LR6 catalog into LR Classic (and into the main LR6 catalog). That way I will have a catalog that I can fall back on if necessary as well.

Christelle


----------

